# 14 1/2" southbend



## rafe

I'm thinking about picking this up ...what do I look for? He's asking 2k say's it's both 220 and/or 3 phase (I dont have 3phase) Tooling pictured ....not sure if there is more ...I'm going to go look ....big leap from a 618 ...but it looks like a money maker ...Any info is appreciated....it's 6 foot long ...The guy can't remember how long he's had it ....


----------



## atwatterkent

Looks like a deal to me as long as the ways aren't completely worn out. All the accessories easily make it worth that. I paid $1000 for mine with a 3 jaw chuck and collet setup and I'm very happy with it. Accessories are hard to find for that size. I don't have 3 phase but a 2 HP rotary phase converter runs it just fine.


----------



## woodtickgreg

She looks to be in decent condition, not a heap of rust. lots of accessories with it to, I see a collet closer, milling attachment, tool post grinder, chuck and faceplate, live center, drill chucks, steady rest, reamers, and some other stuff I can't see too well. A vfd is also a good way to get 3 phase power. Not too bad a price imo, maybe he will deal a little, a fist full of cash can be a strong bargaining tool. LOL. But even at the price he's asking still a fair price. imo


----------



## GK1918

Aggreed  just whats on the floor $$$$$$$$


----------



## OldMachinist

The accessories on the floor are worth between $600-750 if you needed to buy them for a 14 1/2" South Bend.

I'm little curious about the electric box he has attached to the front way. Can't really tell from the picture but it looks like some kind of limit/safety switch.


----------



## rafe

OldMachinist said:


> The accessories on the floor are worth between $600-750 if you needed to buy them for a 14 1/2" South Bend.
> 
> I'm little curious about the electric box he has attached to the front way. Can't really tell from the picture but it looks like some kind of limit/safety switch.



Electric stop is what he called it ...doesn't sound as if he cared for it much


----------



## rafe

rafe said:


> Electric stop is what he called it ...doesn't sound as if he cared for it much



Electric carriage stop......And , yes It's mine and coming home this week ...It's in very nice shape and was love at first sight....smooth and quiet...has the converter on it already....nice selection of tooling ...And just a great guy wish I had a neighbor like him ....


----------



## woodtickgreg

rafe said:


> Electric carriage stop......And , yes It's mine and coming home this week ...It's in very nice shape and was love at first sight....smooth and quiet...has the converter on it already....nice selection of tooling ...And just a great guy wish I had a neighbor like him ....



Awesome, I'm very happy for you! Keep us posted, how are you going to move it? A little disassembly I would think? Did he negotiate on the price or did you just give what he was asking? Price was worth it imo, just curious.


----------



## Jeff in Pa

Congrats, nice lathe with quite a few nice accessories.


 As far as moving it, here's the thread where I moved my 12" monarch lathe ( about 4000 lbs & 14-1/2" swing )
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...I-got-my-Monarch-CK-12-in-my-walk-in-basement

 Jeff


----------



## rafe

woodtickgreg said:


> Awesome, I'm very happy for you! Keep us posted, how are you going to move it? A little disassembly I would think? Did he negotiate on the price or did you just give what he was asking? Price was worth it imo, just curious.



I asked him what the bottom line was and he said he was going to hold to the asking price of 1,900  it has a lot of cutting tools and holders .collets he threw in a few more items.plus a couple good books ...It really is in great shape and is ready to work ....He said a friend of his (a machinist) was mad at him because he wasn't asking enough ...I believe that was a true statement ....I am proud to have it in my care and he's glad I'm the guy that bought it ...win/win 
It's easy access from his shop to my trailer on roller bars ...My neighbor will unload it off the trailer (Front end loader) and I'll roll it on bars into my garage 

Sounds easy ...(it always sounds easy).....it's just over a ton ......i have a trailer with a single 3500 lb axle ....I may try to borrow a double axle to play it safe ....I'm sure it will hold it but a flat would really suck....I'll post more as it happens will pick it up most likely next weekend or sooner


----------



## OrangeAlpine

Enjoy!  I love the mid sized South Bends.  Quiet, big enough to do most any job, easy to operate and enough mass to do a nice job if you don't get in a big hurry.  The big iron, while incredible machines, simply wear a fellow out.

Bill


----------



## atwatterkent

Congrats on the new lathe. Great price, great size, great machine, and I'm sure you'll enjoy using it as much as I do mine.
I moved mine with a tandom axle trailer and when I got to my shop I picked it up with a cherry picker, pulled the trailer out from under it, and set it on two car wheel dollies to roll it into place.


----------



## rafe

I'd like to get the felt kit and rebuild manual, however i don't see the kit for a 14 1/2 .....what's the deal on that ....The electric carriage stop isn't working (as per seller) that's an odd one, Has anyone seen one before?? And Is the thread gauge common to other machines?


----------



## woodtickgreg

rafe said:


> I'd like to get the felt kit and rebuild manual, however i don't see the kit for a 14 1/2 .....what's the deal on that ....The electric carriage stop isn't working (as per seller) that's an odd one, Has anyone seen one before?? And Is the thread gauge common to other machines?



As far as I know most of the parts for a 14 are exclusive to the 14, but parts are available if you are patient and look. Pm the seller on ebay for the felt kits and ask if he has a kit for the 14, he will answer you.


----------



## rafe

woodtickgreg said:


> As far as I know most of the parts for a 14 are exclusive to the 14, but parts are available if you are patient and look. Pm the seller on ebay for the felt kits and ask if he has a kit for the 14, he will answer you.



Thanks , I sent him a message ...i am pretty patient (for the most part) especially when it comes to work projects....something tells me this lathe is going to teach me a lot of great things, including a new level of patience, I'm sure one will appear(thread gauge), I'm lucky like that, but sometimes it takes a looooong time lol I'd like to find out if the 13 or 16 is the same ...14 1/2 -16 makes me think that is possible I understand that some 14 1/2's can be converted to 16 with riser blocks....oh well it will surface eventually


----------



## woodtickgreg

rafe said:


> Thanks , I sent him a message ...i am pretty patient (for the most part) especially when it comes to work projects....something tells me this lathe is going to teach me a lot of great things, including a new level of patience, I'm sure one will appear(thread gauge), I'm lucky like that, but sometimes it takes a looooong time lol I'd like to find out if the 13 or 16 is the same ...14 1/2 -16 makes me think that is possible I understand that some 14 1/2's can be converted to 16 with riser blocks....oh well it will surface eventually



The rebuild book I got does cover the 14 1/2 as well.


----------



## ScubaSteve

Good buy. It was a little on the high side (I've seen the 14's and larger go for CHEAP...especially 16's for some reason)...but you did get the toolpost grinder which is VERY rarely seen sold with the lathe. Most people sell those individually and for at least $500. Assuming you don't move frequently, it looks like you have a lathe that will serve you very well!


----------



## Old Iron

I have a micrometer stop for a 14 1/2 that I use on my 13" it will be forsale when I get one for the 13.

Paul


----------



## rafe

ScubaSteve said:


> Good buy. It was a little on the high side (I've seen the 14's and larger go for CHEAP...especially 16's for some reason)...but you did get the toolpost grinder which is VERY rarely seen sold with the lathe. Most people sell those individually and for at least $500. Assuming you don't move frequently, it looks like you have a lathe that will serve you very well!



My main concern was ease of retrieval ,It's not too far from home. I honestly do not believe another one will turn up in this shape nearby .....Truthfully, as soon as I walked into his shop I knew it was used but not abused, nice oldschool garage with two of the fruits of his labor sitting there restored to PRISTINE condition....a 34 and a 48 or 9 .....I'll ask if I can post more info about them ...they are not your average American cars ....there is more than what is on the floor going with it ....a few things....So with condition,accessories, and convenient pick-up.....I am happy to have his old lathe, my new lathe....I am a little concerned about parts when(if) needed but not overly. I did hear back about the manual and he doesn't have all the felts but will send me something I can put together myself at a decent cost...Thanks for the direction to take on that one WTG


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's a cool lathe with a lot of goodies with it, good condition and cared for. If I was looking and had the cash I would have bought it, If I had a place to set it up. My little 10 went in the basement without a fuss piece by piece. I dig my lathe, and you will yours, be happy with it, tune it up, and make stuff.


----------



## rafe

woodtickgreg said:


> It's a cool lathe with a lot of goodies with it, good condition and cared for. If I was looking and had the cash I would have bought it, If I had a place to set it up. My little 10 went in the basement without a fuss piece by piece. I dig my lathe, and you will yours, be happy with it, tune it up, and make stuff.



I dig my lathe too ! Got it home today ,nice smooth ride on a single axle trailer with no spare ...Did bring an extra tire in-case things got bad ....Lathe is nicer than I expected ...It was dark in the garage it was in......lots of tooling with it ....it's the 622 14 1/2 made ...don't know the year after 47 though ....I took off the tail and saddle ...Saddle was heavy for 2 strong guys....tail was heavy for one ...so that saved a little weight ...we slid it over to the trailer on six bars I brought and pulled it up with a come-a-long ...It wasn't bad at all ....it's on a trailer in the backyard waiting for a machine maybe tomorrow or Mon.
Very,very happy with this ....so far and it just gets better ...


----------



## woodtickgreg

rafe said:


> I dig my lathe too ! Got it home today ,nice smooth ride on a single axle trailer with no spare ...Did bring an extra tire in-case things got bad ....Lathe is nicer than I expected ...It was dark in the garage it was in......lots of tooling with it ....it's the 622 14 1/2 made ...don't know the year after 47 though ....I took off the tail and saddle ...Saddle was heavy for 2 strong guys....tail was heavy for one ...so that saved a little weight ...we slid it over to the trailer on six bars I brought and pulled it up with a come-a-long ...It wasn't bad at all ....it's on a trailer in the backyard waiting for a machine maybe tomorrow or Mon.
> Very,very happy with this ....so far and it just gets better ...



Very cool! Glad the move went smooth for you. Where's the pics? We must have pics!


----------



## rafe

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool! Glad the move went smooth for you. Where's the pics? We must have pics!




They will be forthcoming maybe tomorrow, going through the goodies today, 100 cutting bits (give or take a few) HSS,Cobalt and carbide 
Very nice palmgren milling vise looks about 6". nice live centers, dead centers .....too much to mention Face plates,  arbors, #5 dumore master grinder w/wheels 
bunch of collets and draw-bar....The auto stop will probably work well when threading ....


----------



## Pontiac Freak

Congrats on your new tool!  Sounds like you got a great deal!


----------



## rafe

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool! Glad the move went smooth for you. Where's the pics? We must have pics!



I'm under the weather today,head cold or worse....but I'm still on my feet....a couple of shots.....The top shaft on the quickchange gearbox is a bit sloppy...
I should be able to sort it out from the rebuild manual......it seems to be on the right side only ...I am also putting up a shot of the auto stop switch ...that is kind of interesting and may be useful


----------



## rafe

rafe said:


> I am also putting up a shot of the auto stop switch ...that is kind of interesting and may be useful



cut off switch ....


----------



## rafe

rafe said:


> cut off switch ....



This looks repairable from the outside is that correct? Looks like a sleeve!


----------



## rafe

rafe said:


> This looks repairable from the outside is that correct? Looks like a sleeve!



and the 3 phase conversion setup.....That's all for today.....


----------



## OldMachinist

rafe said:


> This looks repairable from the outside is that correct? Looks like a sleeve!




To repair the gearbox properly you'll need to remove it and tear it down.
I wouldn't worry about that for now. Unless you're planning on using it 8 hours a day 5 days a week or more. You should just get it put in place, hooked it up and see if there's anything else more pressing that needs work.


----------



## woodtickgreg

rafe said:


> This looks repairable from the outside is that correct? Looks like a sleeve!



It's just a bronze bushing, very easy to replace, you'll see when you get the manual, but it will require some gearbox tear down for a better inspection. I agree with oldmachinest, set it up and see what works and what needs attention first.


----------



## OldMachinist

On a 16" it's a cast iron bushing and it also acts as a thrust bearing. It may also have a felt groove in I can't remember for sure.


----------



## rafe

OldMachinist said:


> On a 16" it's a cast iron bushing and it also acts as a thrust bearing. It may also have a felt groove in I can't remember for sure.



Not sure , i can go scratch off the paint and see if it is bronze or cast....It's elongated a little .(egg shaped) just don't want to mangle the gears....Got the manual and felts.... will definitely go over the gearbox soon....everything is a bit on hold because of the bug I have..just bad enough to not get around or under 2k+ pounds of iron... I cleaned up the tail-stock and vice ...there is something wrong with one of the fingers of the steady-rest....it only moves in and out while revolving (not sliding like the other two) ....I'm soaking it down and hoping for the best.....I have found some similar drawings of it but still lack the understanding of how it works, but I'll figure it out ....if you know of any exploded views of one ...please pass it along....I will post part of this to another thread


----------



## Old Iron

rafe
 I took my 13" apart to clean and paint and if I remember right there is a key in behind the thumb screw. It is round on one end and has 2 flats on the other, Should be easy to build one.

Paul

Let me know if you need pictures.


----------



## OldMachinist




----------



## rafe

That's it Don Thanks ...good as new now  #6 screw was frozen in #7 brass jaw ...just minimal persuasion freed it up ...I ended up disassembling the whole rest  cleaning it and lubing it....works like it should now ....By the way there was a code stamped where it shows so I take it that it is a SB?


----------



## OldMachinist

Yes, it's a South Bend steady rest. My parts book doesn't show a telescoping one for the 14-1/2" so you would have to look for the letter in the casting number to see which size lathe it was for. "T" is for 13", "F" for 14-1/2", "H" for 16" and "FH" fits both the14-1/2" + 16".


----------



## rafe

OldMachinist said:


> Yes, it's a South Bend steady rest. My parts book doesn't show a telescoping one for the 14-1/2" so you would have to look for the letter in the casting number to see which size lathe it was for. "T" is for 13", "F" for 14-1/2", "H" for 16" and "FH" fits both the14-1/2" + 16".



And F it is so it's the proper rest for my lathe ....super...here it is after an hour or so  of rehab......


----------



## OldMachinist

Very nice. Guard it with your life. 14-1/2" stuff is semi-rare and a telescoping steady rest for one would likely sell for $300-400 on Ebay if one ever came up.


----------



## rafe

OldMachinist said:


> Very nice. Guard it with your life. 14-1/2" stuff is semi-rare and a telescoping steady rest for one would likely sell for $300-400 on Ebay if one ever came up.



Yup feel lucky having this one...that bushing we discussed earlier appears to be bronze. ....Now after going over the lathe after having the rebuild manual and seeing others on this site and others ...I seem to have an anomaly on the face of the lathe under the chuck....it's some kind of a lever there is no knob on the lever it's  about a foot long and doesn't appear to tighten anything....Maybe it held a lamp or something? it faces toward the back and moves up and down it stays where you leave it ...I'll post a photo later??


----------



## atwatterkent

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sheldonlathe/photos/album/752229800/pic/list

The above link is to an album of pics I posted of machining a 5C adapter for a Sheldon which is almost the same size. The one I made fit both machines.
If you can't access the album, PM me and I'll send the pics to you. I think I also have prints of both the adapter and thread protector and I'll take pics and measurements of my 
14 1/2" drawbar if desired.
Bob


----------



## woodtickgreg

rafe said:


> Yup feel lucky having this one...that bushing we discussed earlier appears to be bronze. ....Now after going over the lathe after having the rebuild manual and seeing others on this site and others ...I seem to have an anomaly on the face of the lathe under the chuck....it's some kind of a lever there is no knob on the lever it's  about a foot long and doesn't appear to tighten anything....Maybe it held a lamp or something? it faces toward the back and moves up and down it stays where you leave it ...I'll post a photo later??



Is that tube hollow? It looks to be mounted where the oil drain hole is, when the bearings sling oil inside the headstock it drains out that hole. I'm not sure if the hole is that low or not but it's a guess. Maybe it's some kind of a home made drain tube, dunno?
P.S. The chuck looks really nice.


----------



## rafe

woodtickgreg said:


> Is that tube hollow? It looks to be mounted where the oil drain hole is, when the bearings sling oil inside the headstock it drains out that hole. I'm not sure if the hole is that low or not but it's a guess. Maybe it's some kind of a home made drain tube, dunno?
> P.S. The chuck looks really nice.



I'm pretty sure it's solid. But there is something below it maybe it controls a valve on the oil drain?? I thought it was a pretty good chuck too .....


----------



## rafe

atwatterkent said:


> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sheldonlathe/photos/album/752229800/pic/list
> 
> The above link is to an album of pics I posted of machining a 5C adapter for a Sheldon which is almost the same size. The one I made fit both machines.
> If you can't access the album, PM me and I'll send the pics to you. I think I also have prints of both the adapter and thread protector and I'll take pics and measurements of my
> 14 1/2" drawbar if desired.
> Bob



I have  four 
#4 collets and a drawbar ...I guess the 14 1/2 is 4c? Don't really know too much about collets are the #4's hard to find? I have (2) 1/4 " (1) 5/16(1) 5/8 " 
and one unmarked .....maybe 3/8" I have the thread protector


----------



## atwatterkent

South Bend never used 4C collets on any lathe that I know of. They used 3C, 1A and 6K on their smaller 9" and light 10 models and 5C on the heavy 10, 13, 14 1/2, and 16" lathes at least after WW2.

Oops, my mistake. SB enlarger their spindles in late 1948. 4C was used before then.


----------



## rafe

rafe said:


> I'm pretty sure it's solid. But there is something below it maybe it controls a valve on the oil drain?? I thought it was a pretty good chuck too .....



what is below it is part of the lathe assembly and there is another on the back of the head so it has nothing to do with the shaft lever , I think it was for a lamp ....The chuck is a cushman ,which appears to be a good brand and still available ....pricey new. I took off the covers today and cleaned up all the gears (not the quick-change) They were not too bad at all, properly maintained and not much gunk cleaned up good.... did up around the backgears and spindle too.....I do have a slight ridge on the inside of the front v-way up under the headstock ...I hope it's not going to be too much of a problem...just on the top of the way for a couple inches ...the rest looks great still see scraping back by tailstock for a foot or so


----------



## rafe

rafe said:


> I seem to have an anomaly on the face of the lathe under the chuck....it's some kind of a lever there is no knob on the lever it's  about a foot long and doesn't appear to tighten anything....Maybe it held a lamp or something? it faces toward the back and moves up and down it stays where you leave it ...I'll post a photo later??



Yeah,Ok ...That would be the post that held the plastic guard that "I" took off for the trip home to keep it from flapping around....I happened to talk to the previous owner through e-mail and sent him a photo of it and he didn't have a clue what it was for ...lol it's a pretty big guard....oh well ...finally got it in the garage on Sat. and unpacked the guard from a box I put it in ....I got a good chuckle out of that one....and have been cleaning it up....I'm having a tough go at removing the chuck , but it will come , I'm soaking it down and I have a 5 foot pipe on it with a 10 lb weight ....I saw this thing run, but I'm not convinced it was wired correctly....I'll post to the proper thread and try to figure what is going on !! But not tonight...


----------



## Splat

Oophaaah!  That's a big friggin beast of a beauty, Rafe!   Nice find and good luck with it! I've said it before.... we got great, helpful, courteous people here. You've came to the right place.


----------



## rafe

Well I went over the wiring to the converter and I see what they did, they ran in a common (white) so that they could pick up110 for the switch and receptacle on the front . I am pretty sure that the carriage cut off switch is something that was left over from when it was direct 3phase and I will remove the switch and use the holder as a micrometer carriage stop. I have not been able to remove the chuck , I actually broke my strap wrench trying
(it's an old strap) I was able to shorten the strap and try again ....soaked it down some more and I'll try again tomorrow....I had to cut my own carriage wiper felts ....not too bad ...it's coming along.....looks like it was yellow at some point?


----------



## woodtickgreg

You might want to try a little heat on it if it doesn't break loose soon. It's good that you are showing patience with it, keep on a lubing.


----------



## rafe

I think I may have found a thread dial that will work.....Here is my reasoning....ha .....my screw is 6TPI , the thread dial is 36 teeth and a 2 inch OD 
the dial face is marked 1 I 3 I 5 I the next mark is the one again (1 revolution) and it would travel 6 inches..1 inch per division)..so how does this compute to using it?
Restart at any number or line? Any way I'll post a photo if I get it. I'll most likely have to make a mounting bracket .....Any thoughts?


----------



## rafe

Today's progress.....any feed back on the thread dial working proper>> It's a perfect fit on the screw....I had to make a bracket to mount it so it would engage. The chuck came off without having to use heat ...somewhere i read (maybe here) old machine deserve patience.....


----------



## woodtickgreg

Happy to here the chuck finally gave up! See good things do come to those that wait..................


----------



## rafe

Wired it up today and put it through some paces....flippin' nice. The thread dial works great ....I kept using the #1 didn't want to venture outside that concept for today, but I can figure it out from here. This is a 1" 10TPI and I really wasn't concerned about the 1" ...I wasn't making it to fit anything ....but it actually fits my atlas backing plate pretty well, just a tad loose. I used a carbide cutter and there is a little chatter , but it's not as bad as the photo shows. This is actually my first screw attempt ....I really love this lathe a lot


----------



## woodtickgreg

How cool is that! Glad your having fun and got to play with your lathe and make some chips.


----------



## rafe

I have been working with this since last post...Some concerns. The oil cup on the back bearing seems to hold on to it's oil level as opposed to the front cup which doesn't (is this normal?) I took out the bottom Allen plug and it drained out , was dirty at first but cleaned up. Refilled it and still it holds it's level it makes me wonder if it is supposed to throw it off like the front does?? Clogged? I ran it at top speed for 20 or so minutes while trying to set up the tail-stock to turn a 18' bar ....got it dead nuts ...I'm impressed... both front and rear bearings warmed up but I suspect that is normal ...not hot ...but pretty warm ..is that OK? I am going to clean out the apron this week and make sure there is no gunk inside ....As far as I can tell this runs as it should ...there is no run-out on the spindle and it appears able to turn out excellent tolerances


----------



## OldMachinist

The felt oiler in the rear bearing may be clogged and hardened not letting the oil thru. They look like this.




The only way to get to them is to remove the spindle.


----------



## rafe

Thanks for the reply. When I pulled out the bottom allen plug the cup drained....would it not go through the felt to drain?? I am not sure on the way it takes in the oil ...I'll check in the manual and see if I can answer my own question ....but I don't remember seeing a diagram.....


----------



## OldMachinist

The oil you put in the oil cup goes into a reservoir below the spindle. The felt draws the oil from the reservoir up to the spindle.


----------



## rafe

Thanks Don....


----------



## woodtickgreg

Also check to make sure the vent holes are clear and aren't plugged or painted over.


----------



## rafe

well short of dismembering this lathe, just yet, I removed the back two Allen plugs and oil cup and flushed out all the  sludge and refilled it with fresh. (yesterday)
ran it at high speed for a while and the front warmed up and the back stayed cool ....cold actually so I went ahead and did the front today ....someone had installed the cup with the two Allen bolts below it .... I flushed it out and returned the cup to the center. I believe they did that because it didn't tighten until sideways ...Teflon tape cured that ...and  Greg I didn't even realize there were breather holes until I shot some oil in the front top hole and it blew the paint out of the weep hole.....I do have the felts to redo this lathe and will do it at some point soon ....but I want to clean and lube as I go for now .........I just like using it ....thanks ....I would advise anyone that hasn't flushed out the oil in theirs   to do so. I put some oil into the back gears and spindle , but have been reading it should be Teflon grease ....please advise me on this!


----------



## atwatterkent

Exactly where are these vent holes?  Are you refering to the holes above the oil cups  that are used to stick a long pin in to hold down the spring loaded felts when replacing the spindle? If so, I didnt' know they had a second function.
I made a grease zerk adapter that screws into the cone pulley and back gear oil holes to pump in the teflon grease. I add grease once a year, instead of adding oil every other use.


----------



## rafe

They are described as air holes in the rebuild manual ....also used to hold down the felt wicks....I think it might be like holding the bottle upside down.
It might not completely stop the oil flow but could restrict it.And mine were definitely painted over ......


----------



## woodtickgreg

You guys seem to have figured out the vent hole thing, it's like putting your finger over a straw and then lifting it out of a glass, it wont allow the liquid to flow. Sorry I did not respond to this earlier but for some reason I am not being notified by email when post are updated.


----------



## atwatterkent

I went out & looked again to make sure I knew what I was talking about. There is an allen screw above each oil cup, it's purpose escapes me, and above that is a dimple in the paint that must be the air holes. I'lll run a drill bit through them tomorrow and hope I can bring the dirt out & don't bush any into where it shouldn't be. Anybody know what the allen screws above the oil cup are for?
Pics are of the grease zerk fitting I made to add teflon grease to the cone pulley & backgear of my 10K. Now I have to make one for the 14 1/2".


----------



## rafe

I think the top Allen is access to a return port. Oil goes into the cup and fills the reservoir gets wicked up and around the bearings and the excess returns through the top and down the drain to the reservoir. I think that's the process....ther was some wicked sludge in side ...supposed to be flushed out regularly, most probably need to be. Anybody know the procedure?  Kerosene? Maybe you backflush it through the top? I got a lot of gunk out and put some marvel mystery oil in it and ran it for a while then drained that out and refilled it with oil ....i'll probably do it again soon although I might just break it down and clean it out properly ....I just don't want to stop using it lol.....


----------



## rafe

Those air holes are not shown for holding down the wicks with wires when replacing with new wicks....The top Allen holes are shown for doing that in the rebuild manual. The air holes go up and I think they align with holes in the top bearing.....


----------



## atwatterkent

Yes, I cleaned the holes out this morning and found that they are bored on about a 30 deg angle upwards. I'll have to back out the upper allen screws and make sure they're clear too.


----------



## rafe

atwatterkent said:


> Yes, I cleaned the holes out this morning and found that they are bored on about a 30 deg angle upwards. I'll have to back out the upper allen screws and make sure they're clear too.



Sounds like you should open those bottom Allens and drain that too. I drained mine and a mix of the fresh oil with a black center came out ....it wasn't until I carefully(feeling for and avoiding wick) put a ball end Allen wrench carefully in and started plunging it out that the gates of sludge hell opened and some seriously nasty crap came out....I don't know whether you replaced your wicks or not. On another note I oiled up the motor yesterday the pulley side was pretty warm and the oil has helped . I used the spindle oil #10 ....It has a cup on each side and a cup on top of each spindle....I need a source for reasonable oil .....Is it something that can be gotten(ordered) locally?What do you guys use?  A pint at a time worked for the atlas 618 but isn't going to cut it for the Southy  PS I like those zerk adapters .....


----------



## atwatterkent

I did open the lower screws, drained the oil, which wasn't that bad, refilled the cups and ran the machine, continuing to top the cups off until they stayed full. Never took the upper screws out though and I haven't pulled the spindle yet to check the felts. Like you, I'm too busy enjoying running it. I don't think this machine has an excessive amount of hours on it and it seems to have been taken care of before I got it.


----------



## rafe

I used the face plate for the first time today ....actually the second time ...first time I turned down the face and put some circles on to help with set-up.
The previous owner mounted what I think is a Hudson (car) flywheel,damper or some such thing onto the smaller faceplate, It's actually is quite nice has a series of tapped holes and dog slots....pretty nice now that it has been turned. I liked using it and will leave it as is. I made a brass faced hammer, the handle is pressed into the head, the face is threaded on as is the wood handle ...it worked nicely for centering piece on the faceplate ....well balanced feels good


----------



## ScubaSteve

Good work! I like the heft of the handle.....


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice looking hammer, guess I gotta put one of those on the bucket list too. How cool is that,  making your own tools, guess that's the payoff.


----------



## rafe

Thanks Greg, I've got a half a drawer full now....I am going to put them up on the shop made tools.....I'll add it to the first ones I made with and for my Atlas 6" ....that way there will be some kind of continuity to it .....that was an old thread probably when I first joined ....


----------



## rafe

Still making stuff with it ....


----------

